# Hi from Liverpool!



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey guys just giving a quick hello! Many members from up north on here? Bit about myself.. I'm 21 been training for about 5 years now, getting more and more interested competing so I was hoping to get a little advice from the guys on here! Currently 214lbs, cut from 248lbs from May to September an pretty much stayed the same weight since then. Student at the moment too studying animation!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Aye aye! I'm from Liverpool originally, but haven't live there for 25 years now. Welcome and good luck!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome mate, I'm from Liverpool as well but living in London for the time being!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome to UK-M!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome bud


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

What's happening lad? am from Liverpool meself! Welcome to UK-M mate.

:001_tt2:


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

When you say North, do you mean the real North or the sorta middle of the country where Manchester and Liverpool is? :wink:


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

welcome to the forum.

i'm from Liverpool as well


----------



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

Real north mate! Originally the Wirral but living in the city center now :laugh:


----------



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

Youngstarz said:


> What's happening lad? am from Liverpool meself! Welcome to UK-M mate.





Red Viper said:


> welcome to the forum.
> 
> i'm from Liverpool as well


Where do you lads train at round here? Thinking of changing to the Bodypower


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Target said:


> Where do you lads train at round here? Thinking of changing to the Bodypower


I'm from the Wirral but live in Chester now.

Do you mean the place in Morton?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

Target said:


> Where do you lads train at round here? Thinking of changing to the Bodypower


xercise4less, for the price it is in good nick


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

In!

Ill be in liverpool from september. Gonna be at LJMU studying pharmacy.

Where do you train bro? Im looking at just joining 'the gym' at L1. Any insider info on gyms?

EDIT : just read above. Too eager. Im a dufus. Nice one


----------



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'm from the Wirral but live in Chester now.
> 
> Do you mean the place in Morton?


No but I'm gonna change there when I move back heard it's pretty good, only thing is it's £30 a month! There's a bodypower near the museum in Liverpool too


----------



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

Phil7655 said:


> In!
> 
> Ill be in liverpool from september. Gonna be at LJMU studying pharmacy.
> 
> ...


I'm there till the end of the month mate at the L1 gym. It's okay just the dumbbells only go to 30 and there's no point going till past 10 o clock at night because it's ridiculously busy. Wish I'd found this bodypower gym sooner :laugh: Which accomodation you staying at?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Now then fella, we need more scousers on here! Lets take over!


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

Target said:


> I'm there till the end of the month mate at the L1 gym. It's okay just the dumbbells only go to 30 and there's no point going till past 10 o clock at night because it's ridiculously busy. Wish I'd found this bodypower gym sooner :laugh: Which accomodation you staying at?


The db's only go to 30... seriously? What the fuk thats worse than the poverty health club im at now!

Im staying at atlantic point. Do you know if its feasible to walk to bodypower from there? Ill be at uni at the byrom street bit of JMU.

Also I know this is gonna sound like a random question but do any of you liverpool guys know if there are any big regular drum and bass nights in liverpool? I dont know that im gonna survive without drum and bass and raves if there isnt! Its my only form of cardio...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Phil7655 said:


> The db's only go to 30... seriously? What the fuk thats worse than the poverty health club im at now!
> 
> Im staying at atlantic point. Do you know if its feasible to walk to bodypower from there? Ill be at uni at the byrom street bit of JMU.
> 
> Also I know this is gonna sound like a random question but do any of you liverpool guys know if there are any big regular drum and bass nights in liverpool? I dont know that im gonna survive without drum and bass and raves if there isnt! Its my only form of cardio...


Can't say I know much drum and base places.

Garlands/circus/penthouse and peach would be your best bet for electro/tech etc


----------



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

Phil7655 said:


> The db's only go to 30... seriously? What the fuk thats worse than the poverty health club im at now!
> 
> Im staying at atlantic point. Do you know if its feasible to walk to bodypower from there? Ill be at uni at the byrom street bit of JMU.
> 
> Also I know this is gonna sound like a random question but do any of you liverpool guys know if there are any big regular drum and bass nights in liverpool? I dont know that im gonna survive without drum and bass and raves if there isnt! Its my only form of cardio...


So lucky mate I think your literally overlooking bodypower it's the street next to you :laugh: heard it's up to 70s there too! Plus my campus is byrom as well haha

As for drum and bass I used to be a lot more into it last year like but it's more of event things round here like every 3 - 4 weeks there'll be one around like Chibuku or Circus on. Been meaning to go one again last artist I seen was Netsky!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Phil7655 said:


> The db's only go to 30... seriously? What the fuk thats worse than the poverty health club im at now!
> 
> Im staying at atlantic point. Do you know if its feasible to walk to bodypower from there? Ill be at uni at the byrom street bit of JMU.
> 
> Also I know this is gonna sound like a random question but do any of you liverpool guys know if there are any big regular drum and bass nights in liverpool? I dont know that im gonna survive without drum and bass and raves if there isnt! Its my only form of cardio...


in regards to the DnB, the used be somewhere called the masque that had alot of dj sets / jungle/ dnb. Don't know if its still open havn't been in a few year


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sort of scouser (st helens, got family in prenton)


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Phil7655 said:


> The db's only go to 30... seriously? What the fuk thats worse than the poverty health club im at now!
> 
> Im staying at atlantic point. Do you know if its feasible to walk to bodypower from there? Ill be at uni at the byrom street bit of JMU.
> 
> Also I know this is gonna sound like a random question but do any of you liverpool guys know if there are any big *regular drum and bass nights in liverpool? *I dont know that im gonna survive without drum and bass and raves if there isnt! Its my only form of cardio...


Keep an eye on the chibuku and circus line ups mate, djangos on wood street does d and b! Used to be a boss website called outlar that gave all the club listings just for Liverpool, sadly it is no more!


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

Phil7655 said:


> In!
> 
> Ill be in liverpool from september. Gonna be at LJMU studying pharmacy.
> 
> ...


i'll be at LJMU next year as well studying sport and exercise science.

the best night spot in liverpool is clearly the krazy house :lol:


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

Target said:


> So lucky mate I think your literally overlooking bodypower it's the street next to you :laugh: heard it's up to 70s there too! Plus my campus is byrom as well haha
> 
> As for drum and bass I used to be a lot more into it last year like but it's more of event things round here like every 3 - 4 weeks there'll be one around like Chibuku or Circus on. Been meaning to go one again last artist I seen was Netsky!


Will keep my eye open for them Chibuku nights for sure! Seriously good news about bodypower. I used to spend a lot of time in london going to as much sorta underground stuff as I could but Id be happy with a night once every 1-2 months with anything commercial ish etc. Just so I can let my hair down etc... get some 'preworkout' in me (cough cough).

Looks like theres a good chance ill bump into you.

... im not the biggest of guys. Im working to fix that obviously. Whats bodypower like? My only concern is my lifts might look a bit poverty in such an environment. Whats the vibe like in there?



JS95 said:


> in regards to the DnB, the used be somewhere called the masque that had alot of dj sets / jungle/ dnb. Don't know if its still open havn't been in a few year


Adding to my 'to google' list for later. Cheers man 



EctoSize said:


> Keep an eye on the chibuku and circus line ups mate, djangos on wood street does d and b! Used to be a boss website called outlar that gave all the club listings just for Liverpool, sadly it is no more!


Will do. Thanks bro.



Red Viper said:


> i'll be at LJMU next year as well studying sport and exercise science.


Ahh sick. I cant wait to move to liverpool. Im in derbyshire at the moment. You booked your accommodation?


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

FYI, The Masque is where Chibuku and Circus normally is but bigger events are at Nation, same place as Medication, you'll find out! Enjoy mate!!


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> FYI, The Masque is where Chibuku and Circus normally is but bigger events are at Nation, same place as Medication, you'll find out! Enjoy mate!!


Amazing. Will look this up in a bit!

...preworkout at the ready! aha


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

i'll be living at home whilst im studying. i live on the outskirts of liverpool near the airport so it would be a waste of money to get student accommodation.


----------



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

JS95 said:


> in regards to the DnB, the used be somewhere called the masque that had alot of dj sets / jungle/ dnb. Don't know if its still open havn't been in a few year


Yeah it's still open just it's called East Village arts club now! Still have all the events there


----------



## Target (Mar 19, 2014)

Phil7655 said:


> Will keep my eye open for them Chibuku nights for sure! Seriously good news about bodypower. I used to spend a lot of time in london going to as much sorta underground stuff as I could but Id be happy with a night once every 1-2 months with anything commercial ish etc. Just so I can let my hair down etc... get some 'preworkout' in me (cough cough).
> 
> Looks like theres a good chance ill bump into you.
> 
> ... im not the biggest of guys. Im working to fix that obviously. Whats bodypower like? My only concern is my lifts might look a bit poverty in such an environment. Whats the vibe like in there?


Haven't changed gyms yet mate but I'll post back when I'm there! A few lads from my course go who've just started lifting and they seem to like it anyway


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

Target said:


> Haven't changed gyms yet mate but I'll post back when I'm there! A few lads from my course go who've just started lifting and they seem to like it anyway


Yeah deffo let me know. PM me if I don't spot the post!

We will have to hit up a JMU deadlift session or something in september! Would be game.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard :thumb:


----------



## nflexp (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi. I'm not from liverpool.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I'm from the Wirral but live in Chester now.
> 
> Do you mean the place in Morton?


Where you training too ?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi


----------

